# Throw Rope in Numbers, Rapid 5 and a half, Arkansas



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We have been informed that a fully deployed throwrope is stuck in mid channel at rapid number 5 and a half in the Arkansas river.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Dang, that's sketchy. Thank you very much for the heads up.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Any updates? Been through there several times in the last few days, haven't seen anything.
Also, I know people call "5 & 1/2" different spots.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Rangers looked yesterday and couldn't find anything. Lets us know if you see it downstream. Please post if you removed it.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Too bad the previous owner of said rope couldn't inform the community of this hazard.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

rivervibe said:


> Thanks for the update. Too bad the previous owner of said rope couldn't inform the community of this hazard.


Why would they with the way this community treats people who inform about hazards? They probably saw the last thread about a lost rope on the ark. This thread would be four pages telling the person what they did wrong.

Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

Got that right, Nathan


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

rivervibe said:


> Thanks for the update. Too bad the previous owner of said rope couldn't inform the community of this hazard.


They did, by telling AHRA. The world doesn't revolve around MountainBuzz.

- AH


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> They did, by telling AHRA. The world doesn't revolve around MountainBuzz.
> 
> - AH


Crazy talk


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Why would they with the way this community treats people who inform about hazards? They probably saw the last thread about a lost rope on the ark. This thread would be four pages telling the person what they did wrong.


Agreed


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

AHRA said:


> We have been informed that a fully deployed throwrope is stuck in mid channel at rapid number 5 and a half in the Arkansas river.


I guess this was a typo that should have read:
We have been informed by someone who definitely wasn't in the river but just saw a rope in it that a fully deployed throwrope is stuck in mid channel at rapid number 5 and a half in the Arkansas river.

First post sure sounded to me like the person involved informed AHRA.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

No sign of rope in the numbers 7/12/15


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Why would they with the way this community treats people who inform about hazards? They probably saw the last thread about a lost rope on the ark. This thread would be four pages telling the person what they did wrong.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


If you deployed a rope and arent out there trying to get it out, you deserve everything you get.


----------

